# Swarm trap size



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

That's very interesting, I hope there is some more discussion on this. I have used single 5 frame nucs with some success.

Would a 10 frame nuc work better?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is an interesting study that might help. I am using 6 frame two tall medium nucs this year. They are about 39 liters.
I know many will not agree but I firmly believe 6 frame mediums are the perfect size for many common purposes.

Bait hives for Honeybees-Cornell U


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I have caught swarms that would not fit in a five frame nuc.

Yes a deep is better.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

rkr-Thanks for the link, looks to be a very interesting and enlightening study. I hope that I can take some of the information in it and turn it into swarms!

Just glancing at it, i see that the bees prefered the 40 liter cavity over the 10 and 100 liter size, and that Seeley claims that the size of the swarm did not determine the cavity size.

I plan on putting out about 20 swarm traps over a 30 mile radius, and some will be double 5 frame nucs, single 8 frame mediums, and 3 tbh that measure about 65 cubic liters. The results could be facsinating.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

NY_BLUES

With that many traps over such a area, I for one am definitely looking for updates on your progress.

Please keep us informed.

Oh. what is the dates of your swarm season ?

Thanks

:lookout: PCM


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

PCM said:


> NY_BLUES
> Please keep us informed.


Yeah, what PCM said!!!!
I would love to see your results. Do you plan on keeping notes about height, general location characteristics and dates? You’re bound to find a few good spots.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

rkr and PCM--
My swarm dates are around May 1st thru July 1st, though I did get a swarm call in October last fall. I am going to log scenarios such as date, location, height, entrance direction and lure or no lure, and comb or no comb. I may even use multiple size traps in a single location to compare side by side results. I have located a few good locations, and a few bee trees that I hope to utilize in my search for swarms. 

The link to the study by Seeley shows that the study was done around Ithica NY, which is about 3 hours east of my location, so I hope to utilize the information to the fullest extent, as many of the environmental factors should be close.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I decided to make some 10 frame deep swarm traps. I basically took DCoates design for nucs and revised it to a 10 frame deep. I laid it out so that you can get 3 traps out of a sheet of plywood. I am attaching the layout on the sheet of plywood. It is calculated using 23/32" decking. You can tweak the dimensions to your own taste. I haven't decided what type of opening to use yet.

Here is a photo of the cut pieces









Here it is assembled


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Opps! Forgot to upload the layout.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Risky- Nice design, will you be painting them?

I am using an 1 1/4" diameter hole, again seems to be in the range of the size opening that bees seem to prefer. I put my hole about 2/3 the way down the first box. I am trying to take ideas from multiple sources and incorperate them into what i hope is a great design.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

That's what Seeley says in Honeybee Democracy. 1-1/4" Dia, with a nail across it to keep birds out. His model also shows it to be about 2" from the bottom and facing south.

I considered not painting them but may paint them forest green or cammo. I wonder if you can buy some film or wrap in cammo, like Realtree. Probably overkill.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like one hefty dude to get 10 ft. up & down a ladder. 

Ah, youth ! :applause:

I make my traps, lite as possible, I don't see the need for weight & strength, when/if I catch a swarm they will be soon place in a regular hive box, and the swarm season in my area is only a couple months long. :thumbsup:

Nuc's are another story, they are used you might say year round for different purposes.

:lookout: PCM


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Like Wi-beek said, i found that a 5 frame deep nuc is to small for some swarms, i've had them come and leave the next day. I've been using deep 10 frame hive bodies with the bottomboard stapled to the bottom and a screenboard screwed to the top so i can transport in hot weather with the top off.I leave the regular hive entrance open and when i take them (after dark) i just screw a board across the front with a cordless drill. Then when you take them to your bee yard there already home.I use lemongrass oil for a lure and so far have caught swarms in every trap i set.:thumbsup: Jack


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

> Looks like one hefty dude to get 10 ft. up & down a ladder.
> 
> Ah, youth !


Good point. I think on the next ones I will use some thinner plywood with some 1 x 2 strips in the corners to nail / screw to. If I had a table saw, it probably would cut the time in half, at least.

Not sure about what you consider youth. I was feeling a lot more youthful before I cracked some ribs while snowmobiling last month. At 50 something I still haven't figured out when to slow down.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

brooksbeefarm;626274 i found that a 5 frame deep nuc is to small for some swarms said:


> This one left the next day, basketball size.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Odfrank, Thats like one i lost because of a 5 frame nuc.Not lost one since i went to the 10 frame deep hive body. Kind of gives you a sick feeling to loose one like that. (nice picture) Jack


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Though it is true that i may lose some by running nucs, I am sure people have lost swarms using 10 frame deeps, for one reason or another. I am not using single deep nucs, but double medium nucs, which makes my cavity 7.25"x13.25"x18.25", considerably larger than the deep nuc, hoping the added cavity area will increase my chances of keeping the larger swarms.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I think some of this depends on the number of colonies in your area. If you live in a place with lots of swarming, then maybe you don't have to be as careful about box dimensions and positions - and you'll still have a good chance of getting a swarm.

Here, there are very few hives around me. I would be putting out traps which very closely fit Tom Seeley's recommendations (detailed in the Cornell U pdf offered in rkr's #3 post).

Adam


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

what is your thoughts on swarm lure oils ?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i had good luck with the mann lake lures. i think they are mostly lemongrass oil and queen phermone, and cheap enough for about four bucks. 

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=mannlake&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=swarm

once captured, i found adding a frame of brood kept them from leaving every time.


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

All my traps are deeps. This one was as full inside as it was outside. Don't think it would fit inside a 5 frame.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I like Bee Scent from Great Lakes Integrated Pest Management. Two tsps undiluted on a paper towel set inside a zip lock baggy and you lay it just inside the entrance. Pennies.

I use a six-frame deep.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4106626


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My best luck , and some years it works great other years nothing, is 10 frame box or a five frame nuc with at least one brood frame in each. I have had both become occupied, one occupied and neither. I also seem to have a 'little' better chance of collecting swarms when I use a couple drops of lemongrass oil on a frame and a drop or two at the entrance. Just remember I have had great springs and summers doing this and also barren seasons as well. I usually have them next to each other, but there have been times when I have each in a different location.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I made up a bunch of traps last year using 8 frame medium supers. I'm using all mediums for my operation. In order to get to a more attractive size, I added a 4 inch tray under the medium box (makes it about 40 liters). I made a slide block for the front for when I capture a swarm. A couple eyelet screws and a zip tie and you have them ready to transport.

I caught 2 swarms last year with this style trap.









This allows me to lift "lived in" boxes off my hives, add the tray for a more appealing trap.

Here is a link to a volume calculator to figure out what you are using, or want to build:

http://dmplastics.ca/volume_calculator.htm

Happy Trapping ...


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Lazy W, that's not nice this time of year to be posting that!! yeeoowwwzzzaaa wish we had some that size in our neck of the woods. Good job, but cut it out with those images!!!


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

That was last year. I can't wait for this year. Got my traps ready to go.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's yer study:

http://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/13794/PDF

Cavity size preferred and distances swarms travel are discussed. 40 - 80 liters with a small bottom entrance seems to be the "sweet spot".


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yep, i had several go in to empty 10 deeps with reduced lower entrances last year. used the mann lake swarm lure, as i had no queen pheromone on hand.


----------



## courtcounselor (Dec 21, 2013)

I was thinking of two jester NUCS pinned together side by side with connecting partition. It's inexpensive and the wait is much easier for me to handle. What are your thoughts?


----------

